# Spare gerbils?



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

I recently got myself a nice snake from some bloke in the pub but am unable to get it to feed...someone suggested a gerbil would do the trick so was wondering if anyone had a few manky ones I could chuck in?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not really into gerbils but I hope you get some. A snake's gotta eat.


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

MarkB said:


> I'm not really into gerbils but I hope you get some. A snake's gotta eat.


Yea I mean Ill take russian hamsters too...


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

nikki_j said:


> Yea I mean Ill take russian hamsters too...


Urrgh, WHO WOULDN'T??


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

i hear kevin the gerbil is out of work since roland rat folded! perhaps he could volunteer to take one for the team?? :whistling2:


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

MarkB said:


> Urrgh, WHO WOULDN'T??


 Well If I have no luck Ill swap with me mate..she has a guinea pig and i hear hers eats tesco value burgers


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

nikki_j said:


> Well If I have no luck Ill swap with me mate..she has a guinea pig and i hear hers eats tesco value burgers


Oh man, loads of protein for your boa.

'I can't believe it's not gut-loaded.'


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

MarkB said:


> Oh man, loads of protein for your boa.
> 
> 'I can't believe it's not gut-loaded.'


Well she dont know much about animals....you know what these veggies are like


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

why cant you do what many people do and go to the local petshop?? i know its not good to encourage them but if your desperate? what snake is it? x


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> why cant you do what many people do and go to the local petshop?? i know its not good to encourage them but if your desperate? what snake is it? x


A brown one with sort os splodges on it...


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

nikki_j said:


> A brown one with sort os splodges on it...


sounds like an earthworm have you googled it to check?? :whistling2:


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> sounds like an earthworm have you googled it to check?? :whistling2:


An earthworm?....bugger me he told me it was a maneater


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

nikki_j said:


> A brown one with sort os splodges on it...


 
royal python maybe?? - if so i used to buy chicks by the hundred and she managed them fine is it big like this one? :










?? x


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> royal python maybe?? - if so i used to buy chicks by the hundred and she managed them fine is it big like this one? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It eats a hundred chicks?...all at the same time...shall i defrost them in the bath?

Maybe Ill just get it a dog?


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

You can have my old cat if you like, but you'll have to chop her into lots of small bits.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Hold the phone!

I have just found a nice plump CB 08 gerbil in my sock draw. I don't know where it came from. I'll post it to ya!


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Cheers Dizz...I have a nice sharp knife it'll be fine and thanx Mark...send it to...101 lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Do you know what?????? you lot make me sick. The kid was trying to help so quit the smart arse comments and creep back under your rocks the lot of you. Dont even know why you lot venture out of snakes as you never have anything nice to say:bash: They always say people are like their pets so why not just pppppppppppppppsssssssssssssstttttttttt off


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Do you know what?????? you lot make me sick. The kid was trying to help so quit the smart arse comments and creep back under your rocks the lot of you. Dont even know why you lot venture out of snakes as you never have anything nice to say:bash: They always say people are like their pets so why not just pppppppppppppppsssssssssssssstttttttttt off


OOOOH...Im not from snakes if it makes a difference!


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

You can still have my cat... I've had her 8 years or so, I'm bored, I want a new one.


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Dizz said:


> You can still have my cat... I've had her 8 years or so, I'm bored, I want a new one.


Has it got all 5 of its legs??


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

nikki_j said:


> Has it got all 5 of its legs??


She only has one eye, and I think the other one is going to come out before long - is that a problem?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

obviously not


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

This is her, as you can see she's a nice weight. Except the right eye has to come out.


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> obviously not


Dizz did you hear what shell said...obviously not!!! omg i thought she was an animal lover...but the poor dog has only one eye and she thinks it dont matter...im shocked and stunned!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dizz said:


> This is her, as you can see she's a nice weight. Except the right eye has to come out.


Dizz are you sure its not just winking? it happens to me a lot things winking in my direction??


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> Dizz are you sure its not just winking? it happens to me a lot things winking in my direction??


Hmm could be.... I'll poke her in it and see what happens.


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

make sure you wash your fingers first!!
so any good??? :whistling2:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh my word this is funny... good work.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

is there any point in this thread? tbh its just aload of crap chatting about an imaginary snake tbh it shouldnt even be in this section of the forum .... mods lock this please :lol2:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> is there any point in this thread? tbh its just aload of crap chatting about an imaginary snake tbh it shouldnt even be in this section of the forum .... mods lock this please :lol2:


Nooooo, it's deadly serious!!


----------

